# Toy for my Birds



## justin.morrison (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello everyone

I need to buy a toy for my birds. Please advise if this is fine - http://bit.ly/chbirdtoy

TIA


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As indicated in responses to your previous posts this toy is too large for a budgie, look for something smaller.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You were told previously in another thread

https://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/407458-bird-toy.html

That this toy is both too large and your bird(s) should never be allowed to be outdoors unless they are safely secured in their cage and supervised at all times.

You must stop posting the same thing in multiple threads -- doing so is grounds for being banned from the forum.*


----------

